# question about jerky



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

It's really nice to have a well stocked meat freezer but lets face it. If something went horribly wrong, and wala! no power, all that meat doesn't do anyone much good, short of a last blast neighborhood BBQ. 
So if I were to make lots of jerky for long term storage, how long will it keep?
At what point must I replace the supply? 
Also, what could I do with it? Is it a matter of soaking it until it is suitable for soup, or would it work for other meat needs?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

You could can your meats. In case of no power, we make sure we have extra canning jars to get stuff from the freezer canned quickly.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

glass jars don't serve much purpose if you have to move out quickly. A person can carry a whole lot of jerky. Its lightweight.

Besides, I have not yet crossed the canned meat bridge. Not there yet.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's one recipe I found I will look for more, this one does say that the meat still is a bit chewy, I am sure you could adopt your own ideas around this.

http://hungerandthirstforlife.blogspot.com/2010/10/jerky-soup-with-sunchokes-okra-and.html


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Per NCHFP: Properly dried jerky will keep at room temperature two weeks in a sealed container. For best results, to increase shelf life and maintain best flavor and quality, refrigerate or freeze jerky.

How to make jerky: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/dry/jerky.html

I hope you really really like jerky. Otherwise it is a waste of good meat.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I keep jerky in the freezer, but only if I can get it there before the hungry hoards eat it all. It sure doesn't last long.

The jerky made in the old west, that would last forever, was nearly a solid block of salt. Not all that appetizing. Or you can make wasnah out of it: grind the jerky up and pack it with toasted corn meal, dried berries, and fat. I use butter, which is cheating, but tastes better. I wouldn't expect it to keep too long, but it can go without refrigeration for a week or so and it's good traveling light food.

I've cooked with jerking when backpacking, but the best use is to just eat it as jerky.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I make jerky quite often, because we like it. I can't believe your info says it will only keep for 2 weeks at room temp. I usually put mine in freezer type ziplocs and put them in the pantry. We usually only eat it when we are driving somewhere, so the plastic bag is pulled out of the pantry, some put in a smaller plastic bag, and put in the vehicle. sometimes it sits in there for a month or two before finished.

Heck, I usually carry several slices in my coat pocket, because they fit. I have discovered a piece of jerky in my coat pocket before that was probably in there a month or longer and brushed off the dust and it was fine.

I know that might sound a little gross, but its dry, pocket lint simply brushes off.

Certainly, natives didn't smoke dry their meat over a fire just to have it spoil in 2 weeks.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

My DH loves jerky, I have read quite a bit of info on it and read very different storage times. I don't know what exactly is correct but I will tell you to really trim the fat, that seems to be what stays moist the longest when drying, I have read the two week item before and then also read that if you dry it properly and keep it stored in a container that allows air circulation, versus the pieces lying on each other in a zip lock in the fridge or freezer that due to less moisture being introduced it will last "indefinitely", I don't know how safe it is, so don't hold me responsible.

INMHO if you don't store it in the fridge or freezer it does seem to stay longer and dry the meat longer than you think it needs. I researched alot on the internet also and couldn't find consistent advice.

I also didn't add any crazy ingredient that wasnt in my pantry normally.


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks to me that if you vacuum sealed it, it would last indefinately. I've also found some great advice here...thanks!


----------



## Joshua Tree (Jan 5, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> It's really nice to have a well stocked meat freezer but lets face it. If something...lots of jerky for long term storage....or would it work for other meat needs?


You might check into making biltong as an option for storing meat long term.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

biltong? never hear of it. can you elaborate?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

If you dry it to the point of being brittle, any meat is shelf stable. Just make sure it is very, very lean - the fat will go rancid and your meat won't taste good anymore. I've dehydrated chicken and hamburger. The jerky that you buy at the store is not dried as hard as the old timer's jerky - easier on the teeth, but it doesn't store nearly as long. I love jerky, but I would also dry plain beef (like I do with the hamburger meat). Rehydrated, it is much more versatile than jerky with all the salt and seasoning it (jerky) contains.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Biltong differs from jerky in two distinct ways:

The meat used in biltong can be much thicker; typically biltong meat is cut in strips approx 1 inch wide - but can be thicker. Jerky is normally very thin meat. 
The vinegar and salt in biltong, together with the drying process, cures the meat as well as adding texture and flavour. Jerky is traditionally dried without vinegar.

I soak in a mixture of 1 cup vinegar and 2 Tablespoons of brown sugar for 10 minutes, sprinkle with sea salt and fresh ground pepper same as if I were cooking it and then dry, hanging in the dehydrator or oven....James


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

jwal10 said:


> Biltong differs from jerky in two distinct ways:
> 
> The meat used in biltong can be much thicker; typically biltong meat is cut in strips approx 1 inch wide - but can be thicker. Jerky is normally very thin meat.
> The vinegar and salt in biltong, together with the drying process, cures the meat as well as adding texture and flavour. Jerky is traditionally dried without vinegar.
> ...


here's a website about it,,,had to go read about it as I have never heard of it....


http://www.3men.com/biltong.htm


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I make lots of jerkey but that bilton sounds intriguing. I'm definitely going to try it next moose season. Thanks!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

HA! It means butt strip.
Sorry, but that was really funny.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I vacume pack my jerky then store it in the freezer, I just take a package out as we use it. That way if the power goes off, the jerky will hold a long time. I've never tried cooking with it, but if it were an emergency, the taste would be secondary to the need for protien.


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

commercial jerky is stored on at room temp and I don't recall ever seeing a "refridgerate after opening" label. Is commercial jerky significantly different from homemade jerky?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Smokeing Jerky can preserve it longer also. That way you can use thicker cuts of meat. Just make sure you do as copperhead says and Vacume pack your jerky for the freezer-it gets frost bit real easy.


----------

